# First week on 800 cal almost done, working well



## zoombapup (Mar 13, 2020)

I've been doing 800 calories for around a week and a half at this point, but I bought some new digital scales as my mechanical ones were really difficult to read first thing in the morning. So can't really be sure of overall numbers, but I'm averaging about 1kg a day right now. I'm planning to let up on the 800 calorie to allow a few more at weekends, so maybe 1200 or so (then I can manage to fit in an omelette). 

Obviously most of that 1kg is water and whatnot and is in line with how I've lost weight previously. So not a huge shocker, but at least now I can accurately read the bloody scales!

Will report again next week.


----------



## Cazzablanca (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi I did this for a few months last spring and then after losing 4 stones people were telling me i looked a little gaunt and so i began up up my calories to about 1100 to 1200 and began to gradually gain llbs which I was surprised about.  I also found my capacity to exercise was bad. I felt as though I didnt have any energy reserves on 800 calories.   Anyhow, I am back on 800 cals again as although I apparently looked gaunt I was still on overweight BMI and I need to be in healthy BMI category.  I am still hoping for remission of my type 2.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 13, 2020)

zoombapup said:


> I've been doing 800 calories for around a week and a half at this point, but I bought some new digital scales as my mechanical ones were really difficult to read first thing in the morning. So can't really be sure of overall numbers, but I'm averaging about 1kg a day right now. I'm planning to let up on the 800 calorie to allow a few more at weekends, so maybe 1200 or so (then I can manage to fit in an omelette).
> 
> Obviously most of that 1kg is water and whatnot and is in line with how I've lost weight previously. So not a huge shocker, but at least now I can accurately read the bloody scales!
> 
> Will report again next week.



Sounds good. Are you tracking yr micronutrients etc? I guess it wouldn't be a good idea to be doing 800 cals for more than a brief period without making sure you're getting enough vitamins, minerals, essential fatty acids, essential amino acids, fibre etc etc.

I find www.cronometer.com a useful tool.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 13, 2020)

Ignore the people who tell you you look gaunt Cazza, I also lose fat off my face before the rest of me which isn't at all helpful but once the body shrinks as well, even though I may have lost my face fat - I no longer look gaunt.  Plus of course, when you do well dieting, for a proper treat either have a facial or at least buy yourself some good quality skincare products.

The Boots Expert range Serum actually has an ingredient that works in a scientifically proven way to actually reduce laughter lines!  I remember a BBC consumer prog who independently tested the ingredients of all sorts of brands and prices saying this.


----------



## Cazzablanca (Mar 13, 2020)

Oh thanks TW. I will look out for this and treat myself to the set for my birthday.   Yes I have decided to ignore people who say i look gaunt. A healthy BMI is more important.  I also have skinny arms and legs but a fat middle. Typical diabetes belly as they call it. They are caring people but they probably just think I'm thinner than I am because it's relatively easy to hide the middle. Also they are so used to seeing me most of my life with a much bigger face.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 13, 2020)

Cazzablanca said:


> Oh thanks TW. I will look out for this and treat myself to the set for my birthday.   Yes I have decided to ignore people who say i look gaunt. A healthy BMI is more important.  I also have skinny arms and legs but a fat middle. Typical diabetes belly as they call it. They are caring people but they probably just think I'm thinner than I am because it's relatively easy to hide the middle. Also they are so used to seeing me most of my life with a much bigger face.



I lost ~20kg and I had "You're so scrawny!" etc etc etc from just about everybody. 

Screw 'em. I like being skinny, and at a BMI of 20 I reckon I'm just about what would would have been average 100 years ago. 

My HbA1c/BG are now completely normal with no meds, my BP is < 120/80 with no meds, my cholesterol is better than my doc has ever seen before (with max dose statin, and maybe he says that to all the boys, but anyway ...). 

People just don't like it when people change a lot, I think.


----------



## Cazzablanca (Mar 13, 2020)

I think you are right Eddy.  Really well done on your weight and stats.  You are an inspiration and I hope that I will get there soon.


----------



## zoombapup (Mar 13, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> Sounds good. Are you tracking yr micronutrients etc? I guess it wouldn't be a good idea to be doing 800 cals for more than a brief period without making sure you're getting enough vitamins, minerals, essential fatty acids, essential amino acids, fibre etc etc.
> 
> I find www.cronometer.com a useful tool.



I'm keeping my own notes in a spreadsheet, but haven't gone as far as tracking everything to be honest. I'm a computer scientist by trade, but for some reason I have this aversion to using mobile phones, or just phones in general, so I've not gone fully into tracking apps beyond my fitbit (that logs meals, but I only really use it for tracking steps and sleep).

I might give it a go, just for historical diet data. 

The 800 cal thing is 3 months max. I'm taking supplements too, so I should be ok for that amount of time, but I plan on going back to low carb once that's done with. As I can maintain and still enjoy eating without large BG raises.

Thanks for the suggestion of cronometer, I'll maybe download it and give it a look.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 13, 2020)

zoombapup said:


> I'm keeping my own notes in a spreadsheet, but haven't gone as far as tracking everything to be honest. I'm a computer scientist by trade, but for some reason I have this aversion to using mobile phones, or just phones in general, so I've not gone fully into tracking apps beyond my fitbit (that logs meals, but I only really use it for tracking steps and sleep).
> 
> I might give it a go, just for historical diet data.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I hate doing stuff on phones. I just use my laptop.


----------



## Sharron1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Cazzablanca said:


> Oh thanks TW. I will look out for this and treat myself to the set for my birthday.   Yes I have decided to ignore people who say i look gaunt. A healthy BMI is more important.  I also have skinny arms and legs but a fat middle. Typical diabetes belly as they call it. They are caring people but they probably just think I'm thinner than I am because it's relatively easy to hide the middle. Also they are so used to seeing me most of my life with a much bigger face.


I had the same thing from people, even the man in the dry cleaning shop. I found it all very difficult. But a year down the road, they have all got used to seeing me and no more stupid comments. I was amazed at the reactions. I have always believed when you don't know the back story best to shut up. Shame others don't behave in the same way.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 15, 2020)

Glad it’s going well for you @zoombapup


----------

